# apache 2.2 + mod_limitipconn

## PCnity

Heloo

I set up www-servers/apache-2.2.8 + mod_limitipconn-0.22-r1 configuration:

Holly ~ # cat /etc/apache2/modules.d/27_mod_limitipconn.conf

<IfDefine LIMITIPCONN>

  LoadModule limitipconn_module modules/mod_limitipconn.so

  <Location /var/www/>

    MaxConnPerIP 3

  </Location>

</IfDefine>

# vim: ts=4 filetype=apache

and i can still flood my server using any type of http stresstesters. Do i miss something somewhere? Or mod_iplimitconn can not be used in this way?

----------

## Chock

Hello,

I have not worked with limitipconn but my first suggestion is to add -D LIMITIPCONN to the APACHE2_OPTS in /etc/conf.d/apache2.

More information can collected, if you add -D INFO and look at page /server-info.

 *PCnity wrote:*   

> Heloo
> 
> I set up www-servers/apache-2.2.8 + mod_limitipconn-0.22-r1 configuration:
> 
> Holly ~ # cat /etc/apache2/modules.d/27_mod_limitipconn.conf
> ...

 

----------

## PCnity

 *Chock wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> I have not worked with limitipconn but my first suggestion is to add -D LIMITIPCONN to the APACHE2_OPTS in /etc/conf.d/apache2.
> 
> More information can collected, if you add -D INFO and look at page /server-info.
> ...

 

I have it  :Smile:  And apache was restarted several times  :Smile: 

----------

## PCnity

Loaded Modules:

mod_php5.c, mod_limitipconn.c, mod_vhost_alias.c, mod_usertrack.c, mod_unique_id.c, mod_ssl.c, mod_speling.c, mod_setenvif.c, mod_rewrite.c, mod_negotiation.c, mod_mime_magic.c, mod_mime.c, mod_mem_cache.c, mod_logio.c, mod_log_config.c, mod_info.c, mod_include.c, mod_headers.c, mod_filter.c, mod_file_cache.c, mod_ext_filter.c, mod_expires.c, mod_env.c, mod_disk_cache.c, mod_dir.c, mod_deflate.c, mod_cgi.c, mod_cache.c, mod_autoindex.c, mod_authz_user.c, mod_authz_owner.c, mod_authz_host.c, mod_authz_groupfile.c, mod_authz_default.c, mod_authz_dbm.c, mod_authn_file.c, mod_authn_default.c, mod_authn_dbm.c, mod_authn_anon.c, mod_authn_alias.c, mod_auth_basic.c, mod_alias.c, mod_actions.c, mod_so.c, http_core.c, prefork.c, core.c

Server Settings

Server Version: Apache/2.2.8 (Unix) mod_ssl/2.2.8 OpenSSL/0.9.8g PHP/5.2.5-pl1-gentoo

Server Built: Feb 19 2008 13:57:35

Module Magic Number: 20051115:11

Hostname/port: 81.89.49.190:80

Timeouts: connection: 300    keep-alive: 300

MPM Name: Prefork

MPM Information: Max Daemons: 512 Threaded: no Forked: yes

Server Architecture: 64-bit

Server Root: /usr/lib64/apache2

Config File: /etc/apache2/httpd.conf

Server Built With: -D APACHE_MPM_DIR="server/mpm/prefork" -D APR_HAS_SENDFILE -D APR_HAS_MMAP -D APR_HAVE_IPV6 (IPv4-mapped addresses enabled) -D APR_USE_SYSVSEM_SERIALIZE -D SINGLE_LISTEN_UNSERIALIZED_ACCEPT -D APR_HAS_OTHER_CHILD -D AP_HAVE_RELIABLE_PIPED_LOGS -D HTTPD_ROOT="/usr" -D SUEXEC_BIN="/usr/sbin/suexec" -D DEFAULT_ERRORLOG="logs/error_log" -D AP_TYPES_CONFIG_FILE="/etc/apache2/mime.types" -D SERVER_CONFIG_FILE="/etc/apache2/httpd.conf"

----------

## PCnity

I tested this configuration by downloading large files (dd... bs=1M count=1000). Can download simultanous 30 without problems.  :Sad: 

----------

## PCnity

After reading some stuff, i changed the <Location> directive to <Direcory>... Did not help  :Sad: 

----------

## PCnity

!SOLVED!

Im mod_status configuration YOU HAVE TO set "ExtendedStatus On".

Now everything works fine.

----------

